# Fivethirtyeight just tilted Arizona blue.... wow



## jillian (Oct 12, 2016)

see what happens when donald goes full on breitbart loon?

http://projects.fivethirtyeight.com/2016-election-forecast/arizona/


----------



## L.K.Eder (Oct 12, 2016)

damn, i missed it.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Oct 12, 2016)

Christmas lights are exciting! I usually do blue and white


----------



## Siete (Oct 12, 2016)

jillian said:


> see what happens when donald goes full on breitbart loon?
> 
> http://projects.fivethirtyeight.com/2016-election-forecast/arizona/



Florida too ..

A Mason-Dixon poll of likely voters in Florida found Clinton leading Trump 46% to 42%, just outside of the poll's margin of error. Libertarian candidate Gary Johnson drew 7% support, ahead of Green Party candidate Jill Stein at 1%. Four percent said they remain undecided.



Cya Donnieboi.


----------



## jillian (Oct 12, 2016)

Siete said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> > see what happens when donald goes full on breitbart loon?
> ...



that's pretty clear at this point. the question is how much damage does dumb donald do to the country while he's busy saying that he "wouldn't want to be in a foxhole" with john mccain who was a war hero when dumb donald was groping women at studio 54


----------



## Mac1958 (Oct 12, 2016)

If it holds, and if it doesn't set off REALLY LOUD alarm bells in the GOP, it'll be pretty amazing.


----------



## the_human_being (Oct 12, 2016)

I guess that is why the active duty military are supporting Trump 2 t1 over Hillary and why all those generals, flag officers, and 21 Medal of Honor recipients endorse him? Perhaps that is why the Police an Law Enforcement Union endorsed his? Perhaps that is why the Border Patrol Union endorsed him? Perhaps that is also why ICE, who hasnever before endorsed any political candidate, endorsed Trump as well? But you do carry on.


----------



## rightwinger (Oct 12, 2016)

Arizona is big...traditional Red State that Trump is losing

Lets see Georgia go next


----------



## rightwinger (Oct 12, 2016)

Romney won Arizona by 9 percent and now Trump is losing it


----------



## Hugo Furst (Oct 12, 2016)

Grampa Murked U said:


> Christmas lights are exciting! I usually do blue and white



I do blue and green


----------



## Meathead (Oct 12, 2016)

jillian said:


> Siete said:
> 
> 
> > jillian said:
> ...


And to think the Beast was dodging sniper fire in the killing fields of Bosnia at about that time.


----------



## gipper (Oct 12, 2016)

jillian said:


> see what happens when donald goes full on breitbart loon?
> 
> http://projects.fivethirtyeight.com/2016-election-forecast/arizona/


If true, merely proves how a lying dishonest mainstream media distorts polls.


----------



## Siete (Oct 12, 2016)

Meathead said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> > Siete said:
> ...



about what time ?


----------



## jillian (Oct 12, 2016)

gipper said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> > see what happens when donald goes full on breitbart loon?
> ...



no. it proves you're a fact-averse loon.


----------



## rightwinger (Oct 12, 2016)

Trump has lost over ten percent from Romneys vote in Arizona in 2012

He has also lost eight percent in Texas

A trend that will bury the Republican Party if they can't reverse it


----------



## gipper (Oct 12, 2016)

jillian said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> > jillian said:
> ...


Oh my sweet little Silly Jilly...you know you can't understand logic or reason.  You are so cute...sorta like a dumb blond.


----------



## L.K.Eder (Oct 12, 2016)

gipper said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> > gipper said:
> ...


sexist patronising and condescension do not work that well if used by a moron.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Oct 12, 2016)

The polls are accurate, and those who claim they are rigged are loons who are malignantly motivated, mentally feeble, or woefully ignorant, or any or all of the above.

Less than half of active duty military support Trump.  More support Johnson.

Utah and Arizona are in play.  DJT's lead in Texas is down to seven points.


----------



## Two Thumbs (Oct 12, 2016)

jillian said:


> see what happens when donald goes full on breitbart loon?
> 
> http://projects.fivethirtyeight.com/2016-election-forecast/arizona/


3%?

don't all polls have a 3% margin of error?


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Oct 12, 2016)

jillian said:


> see what happens when donald goes full on breitbart loon?
> 
> http://projects.fivethirtyeight.com/2016-election-forecast/arizona/



Loons and their polls


----------



## Hugo Furst (Oct 12, 2016)

Two Thumbs said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> > see what happens when donald goes full on breitbart loon?
> ...



Depends on whose 3% ahead

If it's your party, it's a landslide,

If it's the other party, it's a major loss


----------



## jillian (Oct 12, 2016)

SassyIrishLass said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> > see what happens when donald goes full on breitbart loon?
> ...



yes, science sucks, right, nutter butter?


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Oct 12, 2016)

jillian said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> > jillian said:
> ...



Science? LMAO You're one daffy loon....fake attorney


----------



## jillian (Oct 12, 2016)

Two Thumbs said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> > see what happens when donald goes full on breitbart loon?
> ...



that isn't a "poll" per se. that's nate silver's probability rating. it is based on current polls and trend lines from many polling sources. the big deal is arizona has always been in the red column. moving so dramatically toward blue is what is significant.


----------



## jillian (Oct 12, 2016)

SassyIrishLass said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> > SassyIrishLass said:
> ...



as i keep telling you, you can keep telling yourself that if it makes you feel better about your sad little life and the disgusting person you are.


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Oct 12, 2016)

jillian said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> > jillian said:
> ...



Awww ....now go play pretend attorney, Ms "I'm A High Priced New York Attorney" hahahahahaha you're no such thing and there is nothing "scientific" about Nate Silver's guessing game


----------



## Rozman (Oct 12, 2016)

The Donald has sent his people out to check on the accuracy of these polls
and the Donald just said.....

_*" They can't believe what they are finding"......
*_
The reports actually show that DJT is winning...

*Bigly!!!*

DJT says that he will win this election by such a landslide the people will not believe it....


Ivanka Trump says....
That's my Daddy....
Everything about him is BIG!!!


----------



## Meathead (Oct 12, 2016)

SassyIrishLass said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> > SassyIrishLass said:
> ...


Seriously, Jilly claims to be an attorney?! Well, she's got the sleaze part covered, I'll give her that. But still...


----------



## rightwinger (Oct 12, 2016)

WillHaftawaite said:


> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> > jillian said:
> ...



If you are ahead by 3%, your polling range is 0% to 6%
If you are behind 3%, your polling range is -6% to 0%

I'd rather be 3% ahead


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Oct 12, 2016)

Meathead said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> > jillian said:
> ...



Yeah but everyone knew she was talking smack when she claimed it. Then she doubles down on dumb claiming 538 is "scientific"


----------



## Claudette (Oct 12, 2016)

the_human_being said:


> I guess that is why the active duty military are supporting Trump 2 t1 over Hillary and why all those generals, flag officers, and 21 Medal of Honor recipients endorse him? Perhaps that is why the Police an Law Enforcement Union endorsed his? Perhaps that is why the Border Patrol Union endorsed him? Perhaps that is also why ICE, who hasnever before endorsed any political candidate, endorsed Trump as well? But you do carry on.



Oh they do love to jump at every poll that shows Hillary leading.

Of course if it were Trump leading you wouldn't hear a peep out of them. 

Funny how idiots love to believe polls.


----------



## Rozman (Oct 12, 2016)

Claudette said:


> the_human_being said:
> 
> 
> > I guess that is why the active duty military are supporting Trump 2 t1 over Hillary and why all those generals, flag officers, and 21 Medal of Honor recipients endorse him? Perhaps that is why the Police an Law Enforcement Union endorsed his? Perhaps that is why the Border Patrol Union endorsed him? Perhaps that is also why ICE, who hasnever before endorsed any political candidate, endorsed Trump as well? But you do carry on.
> ...



Hmmmm Trumpy says that if the polls show him in the lead they are accurate and 
if the polls show him trailing they are rigged....

I guess his followers agree.


----------



## Claudette (Oct 12, 2016)

Rozman said:


> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> > the_human_being said:
> ...



Since I'm not a follower guess you have no point.

Carry on though clueless.


----------



## ThoughtCrimes (Oct 12, 2016)

I live in Maricopa County, AZ now and I really don't know how the election is going to shake out here, in spite of the recent AZ 538 numbers over the last few week. Early voting here is supposed to start today, but not a single Indy like myself that I have talked to has gotten their ballot in the mail yet. Checking with the Auditor's Office and as of this AM I discovered mine and my wife's ballots have not even been mailed yet. The couple next door are both GOP, non-batshit crazy types, and they got theirs on Saturday. I'm not really into conspiracy theories but if our ballots aren't here by Friday, I'm going to start a shit ball rolling down hill in the Auditors Office!

In other AZ news, but a bit off topic, Sherrif Joe, Big Bucks, Arpaio received word yesterday that the Feds are going to proceed with *CRIMINAL CONTEMPT* charges against the underwear designer of renown! Maybe he'll share a cell with Bubba Blue Butt?


----------



## jillian (Oct 12, 2016)

ThoughtCrimes said:


> I live in Maricopa County, AZ now and I really don't know how the election is going to shake out here, in spite of the recent AZ 538 numbers over the last few week. Early voting here is supposed to start today, but not a single Indy like myself that I have talked to has gotten their ballot in the mail yet. Checking with the Auditor's Office and as of this AM I discovered mine and my wife's ballots have not even been mailed yet. The couple next door are both GOP, non-batshit crazy types, and they got theirs on Saturday. I'm not really into conspiracy theories but if our ballots aren't here by Friday, I'm going to start a shit ball rolling down hill in the Auditors Office!
> 
> In other AZ news, but a bit off topic, Sherrif Joe, Big Bucks, Arpaio received word yesterday that the Feds are going to proceed with *CRIMINAL CONTEMPT* charges against the underwear designer of renown! Maybe he'll share a cell with Bubba Blue Butt?



that's interesting, though not surprising, information about your ballots. hopefully that won't be a thing this time out.

i heard about arpaio. i can't say i'll be sorry to see him sitting in a jail cell.


----------



## ptbw forever (Oct 12, 2016)

Mac1958 said:


> If it holds, and if it doesn't set off REALLY LOUD alarm bells in the GOP, it'll be pretty amazing.


What do you want the GOP to do?

Placate to the regressive left that you supposedly have such a problem with?

Trump is much closer to any possible solution to the GOP's problems than anything the GOP has even talked about doing for decades.


----------



## bendog (Oct 12, 2016)

ptbw forever said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> > If it holds, and if it doesn't set off REALLY LOUD alarm bells in the GOP, it'll be pretty amazing.
> ...


I don't think a "solution to gop problem candidate" would piss off the Latino/Hispanic vote for the next decade or so.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Oct 12, 2016)

If the GOP adopts immigration reform, a solution to its problems opens a wide door to a good future.


----------



## ptbw forever (Oct 12, 2016)

Rozman said:


> The Donald has sent his people out to check on the accuracy of these polls
> and the Donald just said.....
> 
> _*" They can't believe what they are finding"......
> ...


Do realize how foolish your posts consistently are?

It is one thing for idiots like Jillian and closedcaption etc to post retarded things every day, but you actually act like you are above the fray when nothing you post indicates such.

You are an idiot.


----------



## ThoughtCrimes (Oct 12, 2016)

ptbw forever said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> > If it holds, and if it doesn't set off REALLY LOUD alarm bells in the GOP, it'll be pretty amazing.
> ...


Regarding Trump as a solution to the GOP's manifest problems, can we say self immolation is no solution?


----------



## Witchit (Oct 12, 2016)

Grampa Murked U said:


> Christmas lights are exciting! I usually do blue and white



I prefer the soft blue, though.


----------



## ptbw forever (Oct 12, 2016)

JakeStarkey said:


> If the GOP adopts immigration reform, a solution to its problems opens a wide door to a good future.


A future of 20 million more illegal immigrants to take their place....

There is no meaningful "reform" going on when it comes to immigration. You were duped.


----------



## Toro (Oct 12, 2016)

L.K.Eder said:


> sexist patronising and condescension do not work that well if used by a moron.



But it can win you the Republican nomination!


----------



## ptbw forever (Oct 12, 2016)

ThoughtCrimes said:


> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> > Mac1958 said:
> ...


Surrendering decade after decade to vaguely defined "progress" dictated by hypocritical psychopaths is much much worse than anything Trump could possibly do.


----------



## Toro (Oct 12, 2016)

Claudette said:


> Oh they do love to jump at every poll that shows Hillary leading.



Which is almost every poll.


----------



## ptbw forever (Oct 12, 2016)

Toro said:


> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> > sexist patronising and condescension do not work that well if used by a moron.
> ...


And racism can win you the presidency....if you are a Democrat.


----------



## Toro (Oct 12, 2016)

ptbw forever said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> > L.K.Eder said:
> ...



But not if you're a Republican, thank God.


----------



## L.K.Eder (Oct 12, 2016)

Toro said:


> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> > Oh they do love to jump at every poll that shows Hillary leading.
> ...


even the stubborn pro trump poll provided by USC Dornsife/LA Times is coming around.
tied now.

soon, trumptards need to focus on polls concerned with wyoming and oklahomer.


----------



## L.K.Eder (Oct 12, 2016)

ptbw forever said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> > L.K.Eder said:
> ...


how so?


----------



## ptbw forever (Oct 12, 2016)

L.K.Eder said:


> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> > Toro said:
> ...


What is the word "redneck" a euphemism for?


----------



## L.K.Eder (Oct 12, 2016)

ptbw forever said:


> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> > ptbw forever said:
> ...


i guess a poor white guy in need of sunscreen.


----------



## Wyatt earp (Oct 12, 2016)

rightwinger said:


> Arizona is big...traditional Red State that Trump is losing
> 
> Lets see Georgia go next




All the northern liberal transplants in the Phoenix area, I was thinking about this last night for some reason glad you brought it up, I know Illinois is a red state if you get rid of cook county..

Is there really more people in Gerogia that vote republican then in Atlanta that had a democrat mayor for like forever?


----------



## L.K.Eder (Oct 12, 2016)

if you get rid of the the areas where the D voters live, then you will get an R president. colossal insight.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Oct 12, 2016)

ptbw forever said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > If the GOP adopts immigration reform, a solution to its problems opens a wide door to a good future.
> ...


You live in la la land if you believe 20mm more are on their way.  A realistic solution to the immigration situation is the only way forward for a GOP into the future.


----------



## ptbw forever (Oct 12, 2016)

L.K.Eder said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> > Claudette said:
> ...


Soon you will have tens of millions of people in opposition to the US government.

You will lose either way.


----------



## L.K.Eder (Oct 12, 2016)

ptbw forever said:


> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> > Toro said:
> ...


yeah, those guys were previously totally not in opposition to obama. nothing will change on the division front.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Oct 12, 2016)

Tens of millions of Trumperhoids are in opposition to the feds now.


----------



## ptbw forever (Oct 12, 2016)

JakeStarkey said:


> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...


How do you think we got this batch after the Reagan amnesty legalized all the initial illegals?

There never was a solution.

Democrats are playing you for fools, and now Mexican nationalist groups are calling the shots.


----------



## Mac1958 (Oct 12, 2016)

ptbw forever said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> > If it holds, and if it doesn't set off REALLY LOUD alarm bells in the GOP, it'll be pretty amazing.
> ...


If Trump really is the closest thing out there to what the GOP needs, those alarm bells I mentioned are needed even more.
.


----------



## ptbw forever (Oct 12, 2016)

JakeStarkey said:


> Tens of millions of Trumperhoids are in opposition to the feds now.


The country would literally shut down with tens of millions of citizens refusing to obey the law.

You haven't seen anything yet.


----------



## ptbw forever (Oct 12, 2016)

Mac1958 said:


> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> > Mac1958 said:
> ...


Those alarm bells went off when Ted Kennedy changed the immigration laws to destroy what was left of America's founding population and guarantee any idiot Democrat candidate can win in a urban state.

The GOP did nothing. Blue collar whites are literally the only option the GOP will ever have.


----------



## rightwinger (Oct 12, 2016)

bear513 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Arizona is big...traditional Red State that Trump is losing
> ...



New York is a Red State if you get rid of NYC and LI
California is a Red State if you get rid of LA and SF

The key is that PEOPLE vote and people live in cities


----------



## Moonglow (Oct 12, 2016)

Historically cities have voted differently than rural areas......


----------



## Mac1958 (Oct 12, 2016)

ptbw forever said:


> Blue collar whites are literally the only option the GOP will ever have.


Yes.  In the party's present state, that's true.

Do you see any potential problems with that?
.


----------



## bendog (Oct 12, 2016)

JakeStarkey said:


> If the GOP adopts immigration reform, a solution to its problems opens a wide door to a good future.


And I might run a 6 minute mile again, someday.  LOL


----------



## Toro (Oct 12, 2016)

Only real Americans in rural areas and small towns should be allowed to vote.

Also, no one who has moved to another state.  At least for 10 years.


----------



## konradv (Oct 12, 2016)

Even Utah is leaning towards Dumping the Trump!  

Poll: Trump falls into tie with Clinton among Utah voters


----------



## rightwinger (Oct 12, 2016)

konradv said:


> Even Utah is leaning towards Dumping the Trump!
> 
> Poll: Trump falls into tie with Clinton among Utah voters



It would be off the charts if Utah goes blue

You don't get a more Republican state


----------



## JakeStarkey (Oct 12, 2016)

ptbw forever said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Tens of millions of Trumperhoids are in opposition to the feds now.
> ...


There will be no massive civil disturbances.  You don't have the courage of the civil liberties movement.


----------



## Wyatt earp (Oct 12, 2016)

rightwinger said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...




I was trying to figure out georgia,...last night why it votes red. Can it really be the population of Atlanta is smaller then georgia? 

Ok why do people vote for higher taxes and more shifty conditions, why do they vote for bigger income inequality?

Atlanta is not good example because that democrat controlled city does real good for the most part.

I am getting bored of using Detroit or Saint Louis but what about Philly ? 


(Rw you have to excuse me I worked 26 hours straight yesterday and it was cold last night..) trying to chill...

My real question is...

Why do people locally vote for democrats ? What's the damn point?

What's the point to pay higher taxes and get nothing for your money except higher crime and more business leaving? More jobs leaving? Places you used to love turning into a shit hole?

What is the damn point voting for democrats on a local level...?


----------



## ptbw forever (Oct 12, 2016)

Mac1958 said:


> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> > Blue collar whites are literally the only option the GOP will ever have.
> ...


Do you understand why Republicans don't get large numbers of minorities to vote for them?

They love the regressive left.


----------



## ptbw forever (Oct 12, 2016)

JakeStarkey said:


> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...


The hell I don't.


----------



## ptbw forever (Oct 12, 2016)

bear513 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > bear513 said:
> ...


Atlanta is a dump.


----------



## Mac1958 (Oct 12, 2016)

ptbw forever said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> > ptbw forever said:
> ...


Okay.  Then back to my question:  Do you see any potential problems with the GOP depending on blue collar whites only?
.


----------



## Wyatt earp (Oct 12, 2016)

ptbw forever said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...




When was the last time you have been there? Its only 90 miles away from me If I have time I could go there and post damn pictures on how Its grown in the past 30 years..I commend the democrat leadership of that town..


----------



## ptbw forever (Oct 12, 2016)

Mac1958 said:


> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> > Mac1958 said:
> ...


Problems or not, it is the GOP's only chance to win anything for now on.

They didn't stop the demographic shifts and now they will suffer the consequences.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Oct 12, 2016)

Trump will win Arizona, of course.

But that the polls are so close in a reliably red state indicates that Trump won't turn enough blue states red to win the election.


----------



## ptbw forever (Oct 12, 2016)

bear513 said:


> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> > bear513 said:
> ...


This April....

Nothing but racist black hicks hiding behind skyscrapers.


----------



## rightwinger (Oct 12, 2016)

bear513 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > bear513 said:
> ...



Why do people in cities vote Democratic while those on a farm vote Republican?

Because people in a city want services. They want clean water, they worry about crime, want public transportation, want good schools, want government provided parks and recreation

People on a farm look at themselves as self sustaining. They have their own wells, own septic, no serious crime, they have their own transportation...they just want low taxes


----------



## JakeStarkey (Oct 12, 2016)

ptbw forever said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > ptbw forever said:
> ...


You are an Alt right kitten.  You know it.

With AZ going blue, Arpaio's days will be very short.


----------



## Wyatt earp (Oct 12, 2016)

ptbw forever said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> > ptbw forever said:
> ...



Stop the bullshit, I like Atlanta , greenville, Charlotte as much as I like chicago..

Good points bad points...

Btw chicago is one hell of a city if you no where to go.

Taxes just suck..but I am still thinking about moving back..probably just the lack of sleep and a few budlights talking now 

But Damn it I want to be there when the cubbies win the world series


----------



## Wyatt earp (Oct 12, 2016)

rightwinger said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Huh? I have a damn garbage man, yes I have city clean water and a pump from my dock for my garden..I am not a farm I can take my boat out and be in death valley (clemson U) faster then I can drive one of my pick up trucks too.

And you should see damn the high schools around here I think I posted a thread about them a few years ago they are huge, even the middle schools are big around here compared to the chicago ones.


----------



## rightwinger (Oct 12, 2016)

bear513 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > bear513 said:
> ...



People in a city demand more services. It comes from having a million or more people concentrated in a small area. They want more police. They want safe and clean parks where their children can play. They want a convenient bus or rail system to get them around the city

Those things cost money. Tax money
Republicans run on cutting those services, while Democrats run on protecting them

That is why Democrats win in the cities


----------



## ptbw forever (Oct 12, 2016)

bear513 said:


> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> > bear513 said:
> ...


Stop the denial.

If I am a "redneck" for supporting Trump despite living in Louisville all my life and having family further up north(including Chicago, where all my family on my mother's side lives), then black hicks in fucking Georgia are fucking hicks.

Chicago is 100 times the city that Atlanta will ever be and it is a fucking warzone.


----------



## Wyatt earp (Oct 12, 2016)

I am really thinking about this..

To tell you the truth I have a job opportunitie up in chicago that I have been playing with ..wants to pay me 75k and will take care of my moving expensive..I can leave my house here in my dad's hands ..I could sell it...or keep it ..

But I know damn well I couldn't afford to take on another mortgage up in chicago at 51...just a little one..like another condo..sell two of my pick up trucks and buy a dodge charger or mustang used..keep my F150..

Decisions decisions I love South Carolina but I miss chicago more.


But I so love my coworkers..

I so love change but I so love the same


----------



## Wyatt earp (Oct 12, 2016)

ptbw forever said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> > ptbw forever said:
> ...


What you see the body count this year in chicago? Like 600 dead alone..


Ok to tell you the truth I never seen the body count in Atlanta this year.


But then again I ask you two questions..


You seem like a smart guy..

We both know  where to go in chicago and Atlanta and not run into trouble and have fun with no pronlems

Heck my 19 year old daughter lives up in the chicago area ( one of the reasons I am thinking about moving back) I trust her judgement because she learned the area from me.. ( she goes to north western studying to be a teacher..yes I am a proud dad)


----------



## Wyatt earp (Oct 12, 2016)

bear513 said:


> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> > bear513 said:
> ...




Thanks for the two stars Jake and RW I really do appreciate it coming from you both.


----------



## ptbw forever (Oct 12, 2016)

rightwinger said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


Democrats win cities because they are no longer white.

They wouldn't have a prayer of winning anything in even FDR's time with this platform and attitude.

Do you even understand what would happen to FDR if he said what Bill Clinton said? His own party would have beaten the shit out of him.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Oct 12, 2016)

As the Pubs would have beat the crap out of Trump.

ptbw forever has merely reinforced how far we have fallen as a nation on the right and the left.


----------



## ptbw forever (Oct 12, 2016)

bear513 said:


> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> > bear513 said:
> ...


Louisville has had 100s of murders this year alone, but drug violence and black ghetto machismo in the west end doesn't stop this city from being among the best historic mid-sized cities in America.

I have already admitted that Chicago is a warzone btw.


----------



## ptbw forever (Oct 12, 2016)

JakeStarkey said:


> As the Pubs would have beat the crap out of Trump.
> 
> ptbw forever has merely reinforced how far we have fallen as a nation on the right and the left.


Trump would be too liberal for both parties to even get off the ground.


----------



## the_human_being (Oct 12, 2016)

Trump Is Smiling From EAR TO EAR After The News He Heard Just Moments Ago... * LIBERTY WRITERS NEWS


----------



## bendog (Oct 12, 2016)

Hang your hat on that, spammer.


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Oct 12, 2016)

AZ won't be going to Hillary.


----------



## rightwinger (Oct 12, 2016)

Sun Devil 92 said:


> AZ won't be going to Hillary.



Arizona is in play, as is Georgia and even Utah

Trump will be lucky to take one


----------



## jillian (Oct 12, 2016)

the_human_being said:


> I guess that is why the active duty military are supporting Trump 2 t1 over Hillary and why all those generals, flag officers, and 21 Medal of Honor recipients endorse him? Perhaps that is why the Police an Law Enforcement Union endorsed his? Perhaps that is why the Border Patrol Union endorsed him? Perhaps that is also why ICE, who hasnever before endorsed any political candidate, endorsed Trump as well? But you do carry on.



the active duty military are NOT supporting dumb donald in the numbers they supported prior GOP candidates. far more support johnson.

thanks for playing. now do try to be honest.

oh wait... never mind.


----------



## jillian (Oct 12, 2016)

Sun Devil 92 said:


> AZ won't be going to Hillary.



it shouldn't even be a swing state. 

and yet it is. see what happens when your guy goes full on conspiracy freak?


----------



## IsaacNewton (Oct 12, 2016)

The real bad thing for perv boy about the poll flips this last week in swing states is early voting has started.


----------



## Old Rocks (Oct 12, 2016)

ptbw forever said:


> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> > ptbw forever said:
> ...


The coal miners that fought the dogs of the corporations on Blair Mountain. 

Battle of Blair Mountain - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

The miners wore red bandana's to identify themselves. So it became a term of derision for the owners to use concerning the miners.


----------



## the_human_being (Oct 12, 2016)

jillian said:


> the_human_being said:
> 
> 
> > I guess that is why the active duty military are supporting Trump 2 t1 over Hillary and why all those generals, flag officers, and 21 Medal of Honor recipients endorse him? Perhaps that is why the Police an Law Enforcement Union endorsed his? Perhaps that is why the Border Patrol Union endorsed him? Perhaps that is also why ICE, who hasnever before endorsed any political candidate, endorsed Trump as well? But you do carry on.
> ...



2 to 1?  Not bad. Why aren't they supporting your veteran of the Bosnian War?


----------



## BlueGin (Oct 12, 2016)

gipper said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> > see what happens when donald goes full on breitbart loon?
> ...


When your super PAC is the company doing the polls that's usually what happens.


----------



## Old Rocks (Oct 12, 2016)

ptbw forever said:


> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> > Toro said:
> ...


Doing what? Sitting in their basements, petting their AR's and AK's, swilling beer, and posting nonsense on a message board.


----------



## Old Rocks (Oct 12, 2016)

rightwinger said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


Not only that, but the people in the city provide the roads and communication systems that the rural people use. And rightly so, we need those rural areas for what they produce, and the recreation that they provide. But, in choosing to live in a rural area, or an urban area, one has to realize that in either place, you are giving up certain things to have other things.


----------



## Wyatt earp (Oct 12, 2016)

Old Rocks said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > bear513 said:
> ...




That's an interesting wise post. So people complain about sport teams paying millions of dollars for adults to play a kidde game But we need them. People complain about rural rednecks not paying there fair share but we need them to keep it.

Interesting post old rocks.something to think about.


----------



## Vandalshandle (Oct 12, 2016)

It took something HHHHUUUUUUUGGGEEEEE!!! to turn AZ into a swing state! Only Trump could have done that! I have high hopes of watching the old folks in my retirement village squirm! Hell, they just got through throwing their old, stale tea bags into the trash. Now this!


----------



## Two Thumbs (Oct 12, 2016)

jillian said:


> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> > jillian said:
> ...


true, however this was foreseeable with the lefts childish need to create their own state and break from AZ.

weird how leftists flee from the damage they have done elsewhere only to repeat it


----------



## jillian (Oct 12, 2016)

IsaacNewton said:


> The real bad thing for perv boy about the poll flips this last week in swing states is early voting has started.



he wasn't looking good today in ohio


----------



## jillian (Oct 12, 2016)

Two Thumbs said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> > Two Thumbs said:
> ...



huh?


----------



## jillian (Oct 12, 2016)

the_human_being said:


> Trump Is Smiling From EAR TO EAR After The News He Heard Just Moments Ago... * LIBERTY WRITERS NEWS



^^^^

why rightwingnut loons are so uninformed....

reality:

http://projects.fivethirtyeight.com/2016-election-forecast/?ex_cid=rrpromo


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Oct 13, 2016)

rightwinger said:


> Sun Devil 92 said:
> 
> 
> > AZ won't be going to Hillary.
> ...



Not a prayer.

But she does not need them.


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Oct 13, 2016)

jillian said:


> Sun Devil 92 said:
> 
> 
> > AZ won't be going to Hillary.
> ...



It isn't a swing state.

It was leaning Obama and flew to Romney......

He's not my guy.  You are a liar.


----------



## Two Thumbs (Oct 13, 2016)

jillian said:


> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> > jillian said:
> ...


liberals want to create baja arizona - Google Search

leftists, unable to work with others, want their own state.

how you didn't know this is amazing.


----------



## gipper (Oct 13, 2016)

Old Rocks said:


> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> > L.K.Eder said:
> ...


Old Crock-o-Shit....Wow dude....how did you know I do that?


----------



## JimH52 (Oct 13, 2016)

the_human_being said:


> I guess that is why the active duty military are supporting Trump 2 t1 over Hillary and why all those generals, flag officers, and 21 Medal of Honor recipients endorse him? Perhaps that is why the Police an Law Enforcement Union endorsed his? Perhaps that is why the Border Patrol Union endorsed him? Perhaps that is also why ICE, who hasnever before endorsed any political candidate, endorsed Trump as well? But you do carry on.



and that is why 160 officials in the GOP have renounced Comrade Trump.  His only chance now is to keep paying Russia to Hack polling places and he DNC.  He and Assage are birds of a feather.  An accused rapist and a champion groper.

http://www.nytimes.com/interactive/...n-they-reached-their-breaking-point.html?_r=0


----------



## JimH52 (Oct 13, 2016)

Mac1958 said:


> If it holds, and if it doesn't set off REALLY LOUD alarm bells in the GOP, it'll be pretty amazing.



Can you imagine the amount of sleeping and anti-acid pills that GOP officials are consuming?  Not to mention gallons of alcohol...


----------



## jillian (Oct 13, 2016)

rightwinger said:


> Trump has lost over ten percent from Romneys vote in Arizona in 2012
> 
> He has also lost eight percent in Texas
> 
> A trend that will bury the Republican Party if they can't reverse it



he's not letting them reverse it. i suspect he knows he's toast so figures he'll drag the party down with him.


----------



## Mac1958 (Oct 13, 2016)

JimH52 said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> > If it holds, and if it doesn't set off REALLY LOUD alarm bells in the GOP, it'll be pretty amazing.
> ...


Well, they'd better stay pretty sober and lucid.  Their party is in real danger of becoming regional-only here, and they have their work cut out for them.  Those who are so proud of destroying the party have done a pretty good job.

Imagine trying to deal with people who have been convinced that destroying a party is good for the party.
.


----------



## the_human_being (Oct 13, 2016)

JimH52 said:


> the_human_being said:
> 
> 
> > I guess that is why the active duty military are supporting Trump 2 t1 over Hillary and why all those generals, flag officers, and 21 Medal of Honor recipients endorse him? Perhaps that is why the Police an Law Enforcement Union endorsed his? Perhaps that is why the Border Patrol Union endorsed him? Perhaps that is also why ICE, who hasnever before endorsed any political candidate, endorsed Trump as well? But you do carry on.
> ...



The 160 are simply the Washington elitests. They are no different than the Liberals. Please post your actual evidence that Russia has hacked anything at all. We do know that the NSA did a fair share of hacking. Trump has one accuser of rape as far as I can tell. Bill Clinton has at least four accusers.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Oct 13, 2016)

the_human_being said:


> JimH52 said:
> 
> 
> > the_human_being said:
> ...


You don't "can tell" very well, del.  The ruskies are trying to influence the election, and you are happy with that.


----------



## the_human_being (Oct 13, 2016)

Put your evidence up here and back up your mouth Jake.


----------



## JimH52 (Oct 13, 2016)

JakeStarkey said:


> the_human_being said:
> 
> 
> > JimH52 said:
> ...



Comrade Trump is spending some good money to get Putin and Assage to throw the election in his direction.  I can hear them typing those damning emails right now!


----------



## Old Rocks (Oct 13, 2016)

gipper said:


> Old Rocks said:
> 
> 
> > ptbw forever said:
> ...


Well, for sure I know that you do the latter item. As to the former items, seems to be what most "Conservatives" do when they simply cannot face reality.


----------



## Iceweasel (Oct 13, 2016)

White House Watch - Rasmussen Reports™

Thursday, October 13, 2016

The full results from Sunday night’s debate are in, and Donald Trump has come from behind to take the lead over Hillary Clinton.

The latest Rasmussen Reports White House Watch national telephone and online survey shows Trump with 43% support among Likely U.S. Voters to Clinton’s 41%. Yesterday, Clinton still held a four-point 43% to 39% lead over Trump, but  that was down from five points on Tuesday and her biggest lead ever of seven points on Monday.


----------



## Old Rocks (Oct 13, 2016)

RCP Poll Average 48.0 41.8 Clinton +6.2
4-Way RCP Average 44.3 39.7 Clinton +4.6





Favorability Ratings -9.6 -22.1 Clinton +12.5
Live Betting Odds 86.0 14.0 
*Electoral College* *Clinton* *Trump* *Spread*
RCP Electoral Map 260 165 Clinton +95
No Toss Up States 340 198 
*Battlegrounds  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* *Clinton* *Trump* *Spread*
Florida 45.1 42.4 Clinton +2.7




Ohio 44.0 43.5 Clinton +0.5
Pennsylvania 47.7 39.0 Clinton +8.7




New Hampshire 44.3 38.3 Clinton +6.0
North Carolina 44.8 42.2 Clinton +2.6
Iowa 38.0 41.7 Trump +3.7
Nevada 43.2 41.8 Clinton +1

RealClearPolitics - Opinion, News, Analysis, Video and Polls

Really?


----------



## ptbw forever (Oct 13, 2016)

Old Rocks said:


> RCP Poll Average 48.0 41.8 Clinton +6.2
> 4-Way RCP Average 44.3 39.7 Clinton +4.6
> 
> 
> ...


None of those are current.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Oct 13, 2016)

the_human_being said:


> Put your evidence up here and back up your mouth Jake.


Nope, you can't ask for what has been put out out there for all to see already, the government saying the Ruskies are hacking.  If you don't like the truth of it, I could care less.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Oct 13, 2016)

ptbw, is October 12 current enough for you?  Yeah, orange messiah has lost traction and is stumbling.

*Polling Data*
*Poll* *Date* *Sample* *MoE* *Clinton (D)* *Trump (R)* *Spread
RCP Average 10/3 - 10/12 *-- -- 48.0 41.8 Clinton +6.2
LA Times/USC Tracking 10/6 - 10/12 2838 LV 4.5 44 44 Tie
NBC News/Wall St. Jrnl 10/8 - 10/10 806 LV 3.5 50 40 Clinton +10
Reuters/Ipsos 10/6 - 10/10 2363 LV 2.2 44 37 Clinton +7
Economist/YouGov 10/7 - 10/8 971 RV 4.2 48 43 Clinton +5
The Atlantic/PRRI 10/5 - 10/9 886 LV 3.9 49 38 Clinton +11
NBC News/SM 10/3 - 10/9 23329 LV 1.0 51 44 Clinton +7
Quinnipiac 10/5 - 10/6 1064 LV 3.0 50 44 Clinton +6
FOX News 10/3 - 10/6 896 LV 3.0 48 44 Clinton +4


----------



## the_human_being (Oct 13, 2016)

JakeStarkey said:


> the_human_being said:
> 
> 
> > Put your evidence up here and back up your mouth Jake.
> ...



I knew you couldn't back up what you said. You usually can't.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Oct 13, 2016)

the_human_being said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > the_human_being said:
> ...


I don't have to because it is common knowledge.  Anyone who denies it is a loon, clearly, by their statement of denial.


----------



## gipper (Oct 13, 2016)

Old Rocks said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> > Old Rocks said:
> ...


Hey Old Crook, please don't tell me you are Hillary voter in addition to being a nutty warmer.  That would be two whammies against you....that is some kind of f**ked up dude


----------



## ptbw forever (Oct 13, 2016)

JakeStarkey said:


> ptbw, is October 12 current enough for you?  Yeah, orange messiah has lost traction and is stumbling.
> 
> *Polling Data*
> *Poll* *Date* *Sample* *MoE* *Clinton (D)* *Trump (R)* *Spread
> ...


All the same polls that existed before the 2nd debate.

You literally have to believe the 2nd presidential debate had NO effect on either candidate to believe those polls.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Oct 13, 2016)

ptbw forever said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > ptbw, is October 12 current enough for you?  Yeah, orange messiah has lost traction and is stumbling.
> ...


Who said the polls are perfect?  But they are the ones at the moment that are current.  I think the debate revved up Trump's base, but it had no positive effect on women or centrist undecided voters.  We know the true conservatives and libertarians are voting for Johnson if not writing in a candidate.


----------



## Vandalshandle (Oct 13, 2016)

This just in. Trump is leading Clinton in the polls, 47% to 38% among angry white men in Des Moines with signs on their yards reading "Keep off the grass!!!"


----------



## miketx (Oct 13, 2016)

jillian said:


> see what happens when donald goes full on breitbart loon?
> 
> http://projects.fivethirtyeight.com/2016-election-forecast/arizona/


That you believe the lying polls shows how media fed simple minded you are.


----------



## JimH52 (Oct 13, 2016)

ptbw forever said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > ptbw, is October 12 current enough for you?  Yeah, orange messiah has lost traction and is stumbling.
> ...



And it didn't.  Most legitimate polls say Hillary won.  The stalker Comrade Trump is losing in states that the GOP has won for decades.  INCREDIBLE!


----------



## JimH52 (Oct 13, 2016)

Vandalshandle said:


> This just in. Trump is leading Clinton in the polls, 47% to 38% among angry white men in Des Moines with signs on their yards reading "Keep off the grass!!!"



Yup, he has a lock on angry white men!  Too bad there are not enough of them for him to win.


----------



## ptbw forever (Oct 13, 2016)

JakeStarkey said:


> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...


Johnson is doing way too terrible for that to be true.

Centrist voters are with Trump and always have been. Trump has been easily winning with independents all the way up to this week.

You only believe Trump's base is extremist because you are too dumb to even question EXTREMIST left wing sites who supported communist Venezuela countless numbers of times.


----------



## ptbw forever (Oct 13, 2016)

JimH52 said:


> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> > This just in. Trump is leading Clinton in the polls, 47% to 38% among angry white men in Des Moines with signs on their yards reading "Keep off the grass!!!"
> ...


Too bad angry black men hate sissy white Democrat men more than anyone else.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Oct 13, 2016)

Centrist voters are not for Trump and never have been.

ptbw, quit acting the loon; you are better than that.

fivethirtyeight and RCP have HRC better than 80 to 20 on Trump.

They are credible; you are not.


----------



## ptbw forever (Oct 13, 2016)

JimH52 said:


> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...


The focus groups(far far more accurate, obviously)say the exact opposite.

Progressivism is losing a lot more than the GOP.

I can't wait until minorities vote out gay marriage and you idiots finally gather the balls to call a non-white person a fascist.


----------



## ptbw forever (Oct 13, 2016)

JakeStarkey said:


> Centrist voters are not for Trump and never have been.
> 
> ptbw, quit acting the loon; you are better than that.
> 
> ...


Can you name a single centrist voter or candidate in the history of the US?

Democrats made the "centrist" moniker up moron. It is all about moving the Overton window.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Oct 13, 2016)

Far right focus groups? 

You know centrists as a "moniker" made up by Dems, but you write, "Centrist voters are with Trump and always have been. Trump has been easily winning with independents all the way up to this week."

OK, so your imaginary voters are supporting Trump?


----------



## rightwinger (Oct 13, 2016)

Iceweasel said:


> White House Watch - Rasmussen Reports™
> 
> Thursday, October 13, 2016
> 
> ...



Good ole Rassmussen...always delivers as ordered
They did such a great job with President Romney


----------



## ptbw forever (Oct 13, 2016)

JakeStarkey said:


> Far right focus groups?
> 
> You know centrists as a "moniker" made up by Dems, but you write, "Centrist voters are with Trump and always have been. Trump has been easily winning with independents all the way up to this week."
> 
> OK, so your imaginary voters are supporting Trump?


Independents are always labeled "centrists", and Trump had been winning with independents handily for the entire general election.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Oct 13, 2016)

Nope, that is merely your opinion.  So now you are once again saying independents and centrists exist, after saying they were a Dem figment of imagination.  OK.  Are you all there?


----------



## ptbw forever (Oct 13, 2016)

JakeStarkey said:


> Nope, that is merely your opinion.  So now you are once again saying independents and centrists exist, after saying they were a Dem figment of imagination.  OK.  Are you all there?


Then who are the "centrists"?

How can they be polled so easily?


----------



## JakeStarkey (Oct 13, 2016)

Now I have you running around in circles.  You said they did not exist.  So, do they or don't?


----------



## ptbw forever (Oct 13, 2016)

JakeStarkey said:


> Now I have you running around in circles.  You said they did not exist.  So, do they or don't?


Never once did I say Independents don't exist.

Now you are just lying.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Oct 13, 2016)

ptbw forever said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Now I have you running around in circles.  You said they did not exist.  So, do they or don't?
> ...


You wrote to the effect that centrists as a "moniker" were made up by Dems, but you wrote, "Centrist voters are with Trump and always have been. Trump has been easily winning with independents all the way up to this week."  So instead of Independents you were conflating the two, one of which, according to you, was made up by the Dems.  Seems to me you are lying.  Did you go back and edit your comments?   mmmm.


----------

